# Who can stop GSP?



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

God it is hard to think of anyone that can de-rail him, I thought Hughes had the best chance at WW right now. MAYBE Fitch or Penn but if GSP comes out like he did last night then I don't think anyone can stop him.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Bj Penn or Jon Fitch potentially. I'd put GSP in a heavy advantage against Fitch and a good size advantage over GSP.

Anderson Silva could beat him too if he decided to go 185.


----------



## malice (Sep 28, 2007)

um matt serra.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Iron Daisy06 said:


> God it is hard to think of anyone that can de-rail him, I thought Hughes had the best chance at WW right now. MAYBE Fitch or Penn but if GSP comes out like he did last night then I don't think anyone can stop him.


basically what everyone was saying b4 ufc 69....


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Nobody in the WW division really has a shot at him if he comes out like he did in his last fight, for all his fights. I think he will maul Serra in their fight and I think he would maul Fitch and Karo too. Serra I think has the best chance at him because 1) he already beat him 2) he has more KO power than a lot of WWs, and 3) he has some decent BJJ he can use when he's on his back for the whole fight. But GSP will still prolly beat his ass.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

GMW said:


> Anderson Silva could beat him too if he decided to go 185.



You know I used to want to see this fight cause I thought it would be good even if GSP didnt really have a chance, now Im not so sure GSP cant take out Anderson, I actually think this is my new favorite "dream" match.


----------



## looney liam (Jun 22, 2007)

the only man in the division who can contend with gsp right now is fitch. unfortunately for fitch, gsp is almost impossible to takedown, and has some pretty good takedowns himself. 

at this point i don't think any of the current welterweights can beat gsp decisively.


anderson silva would beat gsp in the standup, but gsp would most likely be going for a takedown in that fight.


----------



## BazDaManUk (May 27, 2007)

GSP gota be p4p no.1 alongside silva, I actually think st.pierre is overall better than silva.

altho if silva beats hendo he's gota stay at no.1.

if st.pierre beats serra there's gota be a joint acolade for them lol, cos he looked fantastic.


silva would gsp simply because a class bigger guy usually beats a class smaller guy.


----------



## Vrang (Nov 11, 2007)

At the moment there are now contenders to GSP, but sooner or later some one will step up there game.
I still think GSP will hold the title for 2 years if he stays in the shape he is in now


----------



## vancitypimp (Apr 8, 2007)

GSP could beat Anderson Silva, everybody knows what Silva wants to do going in to a fight, and you never know what GSP is going to do since he's good at everything. Silva is very easy to take down as shown by the Lutter fight and GSPs combination of excellent Wrestling, GnP, and Submissions will make Silvas Black BJJ belt look like a Yellow Belt.


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

vancitypimp said:


> GSP could beat Anderson Silva, everybody knows what Silva wants to do going in to a fight, and you never know what GSP is going to do since he's good at everything. Silva is very easy to take down as shown by the Lutter fight and GSPs combination of excellent Wrestling, GnP, and Submissions will make Silvas Black BJJ belt look like a Yellow Belt.



Anderson would destroy GSP, its not even funny. I hope GSP doesnt go for the 185 belt or he'll be in for a rude awakaning IMO.

As for WW'S I Think Fitch has the best shot at beating him, he has looked pretty impressive and can learn from Koshchecks loss. GSP already beat Karo in his UFC debut and GSP is sooo much better than he used to be.

Serra is always scary, just because he has nothing to lose.

If he is as focused as he was yesterday, it's going to be hard to stop him.


----------



## nvr8nf (Oct 21, 2007)

Aaronyman said:


> basically what everyone was saying b4 ufc 69....


Exactly! I was talking mad chit about GSP being the champ for a long time after he beat Hughes and then...DOH, he gets KTFO by Serra! :dunno:

I agree I can't see anyone beating him but as we all know anything can happen. It only takes one punch.

I will say GSP looked like a machine last night!


----------



## Wombatsu (Jul 10, 2006)

i think for anyone to say A Silva would MAUL GSP is kidding themselves. Probably considering it will never happen also....Silva is very very good but its not like just coz hes 15 pounds bigger makes him a steam roller over GSP, C'mon.

GSP is by far the most complete MMA competitor and one of the best P4P fighters in the world. If GSP brings his A game there truly isnt many in the world that can beat him.
Who thought GSP would outwrestle Koscheck and Hughes......Not many, the guy is the total package.

Congrats to him on his win, i think he will beat Serra by decision or TKO next fight.


----------



## AlexPR123 (Dec 31, 2006)

pliff said:


> Anderson would destroy GSP, its not even funny. I hope GSP doesnt go for the 185 belt or he'll be in for a rude awakaning IMO.
> 
> As for WW'S I Think Fitch has the best shot at beating him, he has looked pretty impressive and can learn from Koshchecks loss. GSP already beat Karo in his UFC debut and GSP is sooo much better than he used to be.
> 
> ...


I couldn't agree more :thumbsup:


----------



## joey__stalin (Dec 31, 2006)

I'd have to agree with Fitch having the best shot at it. Although I wouldn't mind seeing Diego getting beat by GSP, I hate Diego.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)




----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

Wombatsu said:


> i think for anyone to say A Silva would MAUL GSP is kidding themselves. Probably considering it will never happen also....Silva is very very good but its not like just coz hes 15 pounds bigger makes him a steam roller over GSP, C'mon.
> 
> GSP is by far the most complete MMA competitor and one of the best P4P fighters in the world. If GSP brings his A game there truly isnt many in the world that can beat him.
> Who thought GSP would outwrestle Koscheck and Hughes......Not many, the guy is the total package.
> ...


Silva is also a lot taller and has more reach. He is alot more precise than gsp in his striking. His BJJ is as good as gsp if not better. The only think gsp has on him is wrestling IMO.


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

bellr77 said:


>


Haha, I love how he looks. 

Btw, where is my "rate ufc 79" thread? It dissapeared.


----------



## TeamPunishment5 (Oct 24, 2006)

i'd say possibly fitch or maaaaaaaybe BJ. but we saw last night that Gsp can do some sick takedowns himself. That really shocked the hell out of me the way he just was throwin Hughes to the ground.

He is in his prime right now and more importantly he looks redeticated because of his loss to Serra.

I cant wait to see Serra and GSP fight again, GSP is gonna come in with such ferocity and heart he will be scary.


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

BJ would be the only guy right now with a shot but GSP when he is on is pretty much untouchable.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

I think gsp pretty much owns the we class and someone new would have to come in or someone would have drop or go up a weight class.

Rich okami or mcdonald might have a long enough reach and good enough strikeing to win if they coif form a good gameplan


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

guys why are you doing this to yourselves again

yes i luve gsps nutz as much as the next fan especially canadian fan

but, we did this before lets see how he does in rematch with serra before we start asking for this guys hand in marriage 

im not saying dont like him or root for him....i just saying if on any nite if gsp's head isnt there....then theres gonna be a problem


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Georges St. Pierre's bright future*

I think after last night and saw GSP dominate Hughes and show nothing but class towards hughes as well as not accepting the title, I think GSP's future is very bright.

I just bought UFC 74 on DVD today and watched behind the scenes content.

I don't know if this is new or old news but GSP stated on the DVD that he is now seeing a sport psychologist (Brian King) on a regular basis during the upcoming months of his fights.

He also carries what he calls a "mental brick" a styrofoam brick which he carries around with him and then throws away the night of the event. I don't know exactly what symbolism it has for him but it must be working very well for him.

With that being said I think that GSP clearly knows his weakness and is working diligently on it. So it is hard for me to think that he will ever be able to be broken mentally again.

In another thread saying who can beat GSP... I can say without being biased or nuthugging that I don't think anybody can beat GSP.... except GSP. If he can keep his mental game in check I don't see anybody beating him with the skill set he possesses. He is a great wrestler with great BJJ, TDD, Striking Footwork, Expolsiveness, and if he can keep his head screwed on I don't see anyone stopping him at all.

What are your thoughts on GSP's future in the sport, future opponents and what do you think will happen in the Serra rematch>

Discuss


----------



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

No one GSP will take over the world. I want to see Karo Vs GSP 2 I say GSP wins but it will be a great fight. I don't buy into the Fitch bandwagon.


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

dude you know your my bro 

any fighter can loose to anyother fighter

to make the excuse that we beat ourselves is just silly

sure mind games can work against us.....but they can also work for us.....gsp can loose and will loose again 

now whether that be in 3 months or 10 years 

who knows and i hope its 10 years.....but if mma has proved one thing that all fighters are beatable....and anyone has a least a chance against the other guy


----------



## toddums (Mar 4, 2007)

Gono by Zebra Shorts


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Not to sound like an ass because I'm not a moderator but there's already an entire thread on his future matches.
http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc-discussion/28933-who-can-stop-gsp-3.html


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

GMW said:


> Not to sound like an ass because I'm not a moderator but there's already an entire thread on his future matches.
> http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc-discussion/28933-who-can-stop-gsp-3.html


o no doubt 

but its sunday night

let em clean it out in the new year

and you double postes


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

It's hard to see anyone beating GSP now. Anyone who uses wrestling as their base will have a bad night with GSP since he is soo strong as well as being a good wrestler. I see Jon Fitch vs. GSP going the sameway as Koscheck, GSP will startle Fitch with aquick TD early on, but won't be able to do much on the ground. Both would be pretty even in the BJJ department being brown belts, they'd also be similar wrestling wise with GSP getting the advantage due to size and strength and GSP is definately better striking.

Matt Serra probably has the best shot, believe it or not. I still believe that he'll get mauled regardless.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

hollando said:


> to make the excuse that we beat ourselves is just silly


When did I make an excuse about that? I said GSP is his own worst enemy but with the help of a SS he may be becoming more complete.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

i think vrang is right....no one can really try GSP for the next couple yrs....yeah i know that anything can happen but that guy said the loss to Serra was the best thing for his career....i DONT THINK HE WAS LYIN DO YOU???:confused02:


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

GMW said:


> Not to sound like an ass because I'm not a moderator but there's already an entire thread on his future matches.
> http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc-discussion/28933-who-can-stop-gsp-3.html


I'm aware thats why I said this in my OP

"In another thread saying who can beat GSP."


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

hollando said:


> guys why are you doing this to yourselves again
> 
> yes i luve gsps nutz as much as the next fan especially canadian fan
> 
> ...


exactly my thoughts. when GSP beat Hughes the first time evryone was saying that GSP could keep the WW title for years and even win the MW title. Lets see how he does defending the title before we make any assumptions.


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

FunkYou said:


> exactly my thoughts. when GSP beat Hughes the first time evryone was saying that GSP could keep the WW title for years and even win the MW title. Lets see how he does defending the title before we make any assumptions.


good to see someone is on the same chapter as me

REALITY


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

southpaw447 said:


> I'm aware thats why I said this in my OP
> 
> "In another thread saying who can beat GSP."


Oh, I missed that line.


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

I don't think Fitch can do it, nor do i think Karo can. There goes the two biggest contenders. Serra is always a wild card, but i won't bet against GSP again anytime soon.

As far as Anderson. Pwoar...talk about a new fantasy matchup! Anderson has better strikes i think, which is weird to say that about GSP. BJJ wise i think Anderson has a slight edge, but when you couple GSP's wrestling and GnP tools to reinforce his BJJ, i think the total ground game package advantage has to go to GSP. Anderson will be looking for subs, so will GSP, but GSP will be in top position dropping bombs while he looks.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

if thiago alves could get some elusiveness going on then he could pose some problems.....even marcus davis is a tough fight...tough as balls w/ great striking and good ground game


----------



## zarny (Mar 4, 2007)

I can't think of a match up within the ww division where GSP is not the favourite. However Matt Serra showed that the favourite does not always win.

However I don't see either Fitch or BJ beating George if George shows up like he did last night. I don't see anyone in the ww division beating GSP if he shows up like he did last night.


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

I really think someone with good stand-up will give GSP all kinds of problems. I don't know why people think he is some God with his stand-up, he has only looked good against a bunch of mediocre strikers. I have changed my view and think some of the toughest fights will be against Davis or Joslin.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

*cough* Paul Daley *cough*


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

bellr77 said:


>


Well put.


:laugh:


Seriously though, I don't think anyone at WW (in the world) can beat him. Jon Fitch would meet the same fate as Matt Hughes and Koscheck did. His wrestling isn't anywhere near as good (check out his lackluster record as Perdue's Captain) and his stand-up is far from impressive. I'd see GSP taking him down, and mauling him.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

plazzman said:


> *cough* Paul Daley *cough*


Mr Semtex would get taken down a submitted in an instant. He's got heavy hands.. thats about it.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Yes, that maybe be his biggest weakness, as even Azeredo exploited it. But I more replying to ID06 when he said someone with superior striking. Semtex has one of if not the best striking in the WW division.


----------



## Flaw (Dec 28, 2006)

I CAN!!!!... No but for real I think, John Fitch maybe. Someone can.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Iron Daisy06 said:


> I really think someone with good stand-up will give GSP all kinds of problems. I don't know why people think he is some God with his stand-up, he has only looked good against a bunch of mediocre strikers. I have changed my view and think some of the toughest fights will be against Davis or Joslin.


how about alves?


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

I don't get whats so great about Alves, the only thing he really has are leg kicks, which, even though against inferior strikers, GSP has as well.


----------



## malice (Sep 28, 2007)

chuck norris.


----------



## NCK (Apr 10, 2007)

Simple answer really.

Anyone in the top 5 can. It all depends on if they go in with the right game plan and if they train there asses off for the fight. It would be tough but it can be done.


----------



## scovedog (Jan 15, 2007)

well ruthless robbie could, john fitch, kayro ect would match up great


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

GSP is a nightmare matchup for any wrestler.

I havent seen much of Lawler recently, but i imagine he'd be taken down and submitted.

Thats the problem with GSP, he really doesn't have any holes. Good standing, and if he gets in trouble there he can take it down. If he can't secure a sub because the other guy has great BJJ, he can fall back on superior wrestling and GnP. At the very least i think he could ride out a decision against anyone.


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

Lawler has some sick nasty takedown defense, I think he would give GSP problems, but we will never see that, Robbie is a middleweight in EliteXC/Icon.


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

He used to fight at 170 in the UFC though. He could do it again.


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

No he can't he walks around at well above 200 pounds. He has trouble making the 185 pound limit.


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

Beefed up since i've last seen him then.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

i would like to see BJ Penn fight GSP only cuz that in my mind as I sit here and try to come up with a game opponent for GSP, BJ id the only one I think could give him problems and I dont know who can take him down, by far the best takedown defense I have ever seen. Go GSP I think Robbie Lawler would get owned by GSP....JMO


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Fitch would get mauled by GSP. His wrestling is inferior to Hughes and Kos. I think Karo can bang with him, but we've seen how that goes already. Alves would do real good standing but I don't think he's ready. Serra hasn't subbed anyone of real importance in his career and I think his JJ translates to competitions better than MMA.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

He man handles the strongest guy at 170 and then submits him (Hughes is a superb grappler, watch his ADCC against Monson, Tito and others.). Nobody will overpower GSP and his speed is unmatched. He can be knocked out and outstruck. St. Pierre's striking is good but overrated. Penn gave him big trouble in the first round standing up in their fight. 

His athleticism is what sets him apart. I can see him beating Serra, Fitch and Karo. I don't know who else is then left for him at 170. 

St. Pierre vs Anderson Silva in 09?


----------



## capt_america (Apr 16, 2007)

Statistically, i see two persons.. BJ and Fitch..
His first fight with BJ is interesting..
Fitch has been consistent..

but for who can stop GSP? anyone has a chance.
remember when he faught serra..all of us give serra no chance but proven wrong..i'll still give serra a chance..who knows, lightning may strike twice..


----------



## ShadyNismo (Jun 18, 2007)

tbh the only person comes to mind is Anderson Silva... but too bad they ain't in the same weight class :thumb02:


----------



## mike123 (May 25, 2007)

No one currently in the ufc can beat gsp. It would have to be some new up and comer with better striking and good tdd. How someone can stop gsp's takedown is beyond me, he took down kos and hughes at will both amazing wrestlers. Remember when gsp burst onto the scene a few years ago, its gonna be like that someone from the new wave of mma fighters.


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

WOW, six pages and mostly everyone is thinking in the UFC since the OP didn't say they have to be in the UFC right now I got three names, Lawler would get owned IMO. 

1. Shinya "Tobikan Judan" Aoki-awesome Judo and BJJ I would love to see these two go at it.

2. Hayato "Mach" Sakurai-great all around fighter, I was/am pissed he isn't in the UFC and think he could do some damage against GSP.

3. Nick Diaz-if he fought at 170 again I think he could take a beating and out strike Pierre and I think cause real problems for him on the ground.

I think on the out skirts is Tommy Speer-laugh all you want, but if he can improve his striking and add BJJ he is a monster at 170.


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

Aoki I could see subbing him but GSP could very easily keep that fight away from the ground IMO.

Hayato would get owned like Hughes owned him but 10 times worse.

Nick's striking has looked like shit his last couple fights, it looked good against Lawler, Fickett, and Koji but he was getting tooled by a possibly drunk Gomi, Noons, Sherk, Riggs, and Aina. GSP takes that on the feet pretty easily IMO.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Im telling you, get Paul Daley's wrestling and ground skills up to par and hell take it for sure.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

IcemanCometh said:


> WOW, six pages and mostly everyone is thinking in the UFC since the OP didn't say they have to be in the UFC right now I got three names, Lawler would get owned IMO.
> 
> 1. Shinya "Tobikan Judan" Aoki-awesome Judo and BJJ I would love to see these two go at it.
> 
> ...


Although I like all of those fighters and they are very exciting and talented, they are also all very small welterweights. GSP would tear through them, unfortunately.


----------



## fullcontact (Sep 16, 2006)

As hollando said lets see if he succeeds in defending the title before anything else. Serra's is a difficult matchup with his heavyhands and good BJJ. But I think its hard to not put Georges st Pierre in the top 10 p4p now...


----------



## joey__stalin (Dec 31, 2006)

Yeah, I would mind watching Penn fight GSP again. Hell, I'd want to see the rubber match between Penn and Hughes. Or another between Penn and Machita.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

I think Fitch would make GSP look silly no matter where the fight went (although I would agree that GSP would take Fitch down, not the other way). Matt Serra has a really good chance of beating him in their rematch. I do not think that Karo can beat GSP. I just don't think he could hang with someone who can go all out for so long like GSP could, although the hip toss is probably the only way to take down GSP.....maybe. 

Oh and Anderson vs GSP FTW!!!


----------



## leew11k (Nov 19, 2006)

bj fukn penn thats who could stop him. and ur missing a guy could serra


----------



## the ultimate (Mar 5, 2007)

I don't think Fitch would beat him because GSP would just out wrestle him like he did to Koscheck and Hughes.

Serra v St Pierre II will be good but I don't see Serra shocking him again.


----------



## veilside23 (Jan 8, 2007)

my boy fitch hahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## tripster (Jun 5, 2006)

I don;t think anyone is going to stop GSP right now. I expect him to take the belt from Serra in April (in Montreal I hope) and hold on to it for all of 2008 with probably 2 title defenses.

I repplayed the images of his judo throw of Hughes and it was like he was leading Hughes in a dance. He just brought him a long for a few steps and then BAM!

I can't wait to see him in *Dancing With The Stars*!


----------



## Z-man-mma-fan (Mar 4, 2007)

If Swick can come in and use his speed and reach properly, he can knock GSP out IMO. Noone in the WW division has his quickness, not even close.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

Z-man-mma-fan said:


> If Swick can come in and use his speed and reach properly, he can knock GSP out IMO. Noone in the WW division has his quickness, not even close.


agreed. if he doesnt do it they can expect to have another situation like they have in middleweight with a.silva. the fighters in mw arent bad...the division doesnt suck, its just a.silva that is so much better. and unfortionally i see this happening at ww to with gsp. dont get me wrong i dig silva and gsp but it kinda makes it a little boring with a so total dominant guy with the belt. but hey ....nothing lasts forever........exept fedor :thumb02:


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

you are aware that swick has literally half an inch on gsp for reach 

not to mention im pretty sure swick would get taken to the ground before that happend


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Lets break it down some more

-Jon Fitch- Great Wrestling and Good Submissions, Average Striking.

GSP I think would take this. He could win standing up or on the ground. Though I see GSP taking this to the ground given that Jon would have a reach


-Thiago Alves- I think Thiago is would give GSP the best fight. Thiago ois very explosive and has great stand-up and while he does have a reach disadvantage I think he has a good chance at landing something big.

But Thiago's ground game has been very suspect. 

Therefore I see GSP taking this fight to the ground and submitting him or grinding out a Unanimous Decision


-Karo Parisyan- Exceptionally Masterful Judo, Improved Striking, Suspect Conditioning

GSP has already beat him before by domination but there is always a chance that Karo could get the W.

But I see GSP standing and striking with Karo and using his TDD to keep Karo from getting control of his body to set up a throw.


-Marcus Davis- Great Boxing- improved ground game, all around better than he was on TUF

Marcus has great heart and a new found conditioning program that see him in the best shape of his life.

But I see this being a War with GSP getting a Submission or a Unanimous Decision


-Diego Sanchez- Decent Stand-Up, Great Ground Game, Exceptional Conditioning.

This fight is a toss up. I think either fighter could win both on the ground or the stand up. But I think GSP would be smart to put him on his back and work a submission.


And last but not least

-Matt Serra- Good Boxing, BJJ Black Belt,

I think GSP would take the rematch. Though Matt does have a reach disadvantage, there is a possibility that he could catch GSP coming inside too low like he did the first time.

I think GSP is going to want to take this fight to the ground as crazy as that seems although he could very well dominate the fight standing up .
That just about raps up the creme of the crop of the UFC WW division.

Right now I don't think there is anyone who can knock GSP off his throne.



Z-man-mma-fan said:


> If Swick can come in and use his speed and reach properly, he can knock GSP out IMO. Noone in the WW division has his quickness, not even close.


I forgot about Mike. The guy is quick but think GSP would take him down and submit him


----------



## SlammedSL1 (Jul 22, 2006)

Ok wait,

This thread is "Who could stop GSP" right?

Well people keep bringing up Serra because he beat him.

But there's a difference in what we're talking about imo.

A flash KO isn't exactly an ability, that can happen to anyone on any night. 

So realistically, based on skill/abilities, GSP cannot be beat. It can happen, but this is just one of those times where we have quite the gifted fighter on our hands (much like what BJ Penn should have become  )


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

I'd love to see GSP vs Swick, when did Swick drop to WW? i never heard anything about that


----------



## tripster (Jun 5, 2006)

Swick is quick with the striking but GSP is "body" quick. He can move in any direction exceptionally fast. I don't think Swick would land very much on GSP. I see painfull, killer take-downs happening by GSP, putting Swick right out of his game.


----------



## capt_america (Apr 16, 2007)

MalkyBoy said:


> I'd love to see GSP vs Swick, when did Swick drop to WW? i never heard anything about that


After Okami beat him


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

bellr77 said:


>


He looks like he has taken a crap in his pants. All the time. Priceless. 

I probably do not need to mention that I view all of his movies as pure comedy.


----------



## iSHACKABUKU (Sep 11, 2007)

Whoever that guy is who said GSP could destroy Anderson is on something. It would be a spectacular match because they are both so good. If i had to choose id go with Anderson. Sorry GSP, im Canadian and all but you need more experiance if you let someone like Serra catch you. Unless he threw that fight.....


----------



## wozza (Dec 4, 2007)

plazzman said:


> Im telling you, get Paul Daley's wrestling and ground skills up to par and hell take it for sure.


Is Semtex still at the roughouse gym? Boy has some serious hands, I have seen him a few times now and he has always impressed me. I have no idea what his wrestling/bjj skills are at as they are rarely needed!!  

Does he train with anybody over state-side?


----------



## veilside23 (Jan 8, 2007)

norway1 said:


> but hey ....nothing lasts forever........*exept fedor* :thumb02:


because he hasnt face the best opponent .. couture will expose him... :thumb02:

Again i wouldnt be surprise if fitch beats gsp..


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

"I don't think anyone in my division can endure my rhythm." - GSP


----------



## raymardo (Jun 21, 2006)

SlammedSL1 said:


> Ok wait,
> 
> This thread is "Who could stop GSP" right?
> 
> ...


I'm not a Serra fan, but I have to give him credit. He didn't get a flash KO. Serra dominated the entire fight. 

He dropped GSP and then pounded him out on the ground. 

Not a flash KO at all. Just a good old a** whooping.

He'd be hard pressed to do it again, but he did it on that night.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

I would love to see Fitch fight him. I mean I half dont think Fitch would win, but his wrestling is amazing and I've seen good striking out of him. He needs to work a bit on subs but other than that the guy is pure gold IMO. Another thing is that he is ******* IMPOSSIBLE to choke out and nearly just as hard to submit. every fight I've seen him in he's been in a deep submission or choke and got out. I think the only thing he'd really have to worry about is GSP's amazing stand-up. If he gets it to the ground (top or bottom) he's got a good chance.


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

veilside23 said:


> Again i wouldnt be surprise if fitch beats gsp..


I would.

Everything Fitch does GSP does better. Beyond that, GSP does things well that Fitch doesn't do at all.


----------



## SlammedSL1 (Jul 22, 2006)

QUOTE=raymardo;429114]I'm not a Serra fan, but I have to give him credit. He didn't get a flash KO. Serra dominated the entire fight. 

He dropped GSP and then pounded him out on the ground. 

Not a flash KO at all. Just a good old a** whooping.

He'd be hard pressed to do it again, but he did it on that night.[/QUOTE]

The fight didn't last long enough for him to get "dominated the whole fight" :confused05:

He got caught, was too out of it to recover, and got finished


----------



## Audman (May 17, 2007)

Flak said:


> I would.
> 
> Everything Fitch does GSP does better. Beyond that, GSP does things well that Fitch doesn't do at all.


well put.
right now the only thing that can stop GSP is GSP if his mental game stays strong. but you never know anyone can get caught in this game.


----------



## Hazflo (Oct 17, 2007)

Audman said:


> right now the only thing that can stop GSP is GSP if his mental game stays strong.


i agree GSP is a mental midget man and the way he lost 2 serra will [email protected]%$ with his head cause he got rocked and beaten down unlike when hughes beat him which was just luck cause GSP was dominating prior to the A/B at 4:59 of the first i rekon if ne1 is gona beat him its serra.


----------



## veilside23 (Jan 8, 2007)

Flak said:


> I would.
> 
> Everything Fitch does GSP does better. Beyond that, GSP does things well that Fitch doesn't do at all.


everyone says that to serra as well ... so dont be surprise if it happens.. gsp isnt god


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

No he's not, but he's better than Fitch everywhere. Sure Fitch could somehow pull it out, yadda yadda yadda...but the smart money is on GSP.


----------



## SlammedSL1 (Jul 22, 2006)

veilside23 said:


> everyone says that to serra as well ... so dont be surprise if it happens.. gsp isnt god


That's not an argument or anything at all

People get beat in what they do best from time to time, and you know what it is, a suprise, just like you said, if it happens, it will be suprising because Serra has got NOTHING on GSP, but that doesn't count him out either


----------



## BCooper (Oct 13, 2007)

Only Jesus Herbert Christ could beat GSP. Unless Anderson Silva somehow dropped to Welter just to kill GSP.


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

That is my ultimate dream fight. GSP vs Silva.

I honestly don't know who would win, and i don't care what anyone says....they don't either.


----------



## capt_america (Apr 16, 2007)

thanks to the other thread i was reminded of a fighter named BJ Penn who has the tools to beat GSP. only if he train hard.


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

As much as I hate to say it, Anderson Silva would probably be able to KO GSP. His striking is simply amazing, and no one in the entire UFC has the phenomenal accuracy with their punches than Silva. GSP's a good striker, but Silva would pick him apart standing. On the ground, I'd also give the edge (barely) to Silva. Not just because he is higher ranked in BJJ (seems a lot of UFC fighters have questionable rankings), but since he has such a dangerous guard, I see GSP having a hard time getting past it without getting subbed, and if this fight goes to the ground I'm 90% sure they will land with GSP in Silva's guard, because of GSP's advantage.. GSP definately has the wrestling edge over Silva, and will likely try to use it. Doing so will probably land him inside Silvas guard as I just explained.

So there, I (sadly) would have to pick Anderson Silva by TKO in the 2nd.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

I dont think that Serra has a chance of beating GSP, I think he got lucky and that's it. GSP is so focused now that there's no way Serras going to land a lucky punch again.


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

TraMaI said:


> I dont think that Serra has a chance of beating GSP, I think he got lucky and that's it. GSP is so focused now that there's no way Serras going to land a lucky punch again.


He was massively focused for the last time he beat hugfhes and then looked awful and tentative against Serra. Could happen again. 

Also there is no such thinh as a luck punch unless you trip fall over and your arm is flailing round and you happen to connect on the way down.

Serra threw punches which conneted. That is a deliberate punch not in anyway lucky, just unexpected. Unless you are also saying Gonzaga's KO of Cro Cop was lucky?


----------



## veilside23 (Jan 8, 2007)

Flak said:


> No he's not, but he's better than Fitch everywhere. Sure Fitch could somehow pull it out, yadda yadda yadda...but the smart money is on GSP.


daz ok im pretty sure fitch will get his chance against gsp win or lose it still root for my boy fitch..


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh i look forward to the fight too. I like Fitch a lot, i just don't think he has the tools (yet) to beat GSP.


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

SuzukS said:


> As much as I hate to say it, Anderson Silva would probably be able to KO GSP. His striking is simply amazing, and no one in the entire UFC has the phenomenal accuracy with their punches than Silva. GSP's a good striker, but Silva would pick him apart standing. On the ground, I'd also give the edge (barely) to Silva. Not just because he is higher ranked in BJJ (seems a lot of UFC fighters have questionable rankings), but since he has such a dangerous guard, I see GSP having a hard time getting past it without getting subbed, and if this fight goes to the ground I'm 90% sure they will land with GSP in Silva's guard, because of GSP's advantage.. GSP definately has the wrestling edge over Silva, and will likely try to use it. Doing so will probably land him inside Silvas guard as I just explained.
> 
> So there, I (sadly) would have to pick Anderson Silva by TKO in the 2nd.


When was the last time you saw GSP subbed from top guard position?


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

hollando said:


> you are aware that swick has literally half an inch on gsp for reach
> 
> not to mention im pretty sure swick would get taken to the ground before that happend


To the ground it would go. If he took Hughes and Koscheck to the ground, it wouldn't make much sense to stand and trade with Swick.


----------



## Duffman (Mar 30, 2007)

Its FITCH there is no one else that could beat him


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

this guy would take him :


----------



## MalkyBoy (Nov 14, 2007)

That is true if the Norris can slam a revolving door, then he can slam GSP.


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

All_In_GSP said:


> When was the last time you saw GSP subbed from top guard position?


Better yet, when was the last time you saw Anderson Silva sub someone from his guard? UFC 67, he submitted Travis Lutter who is not only a better submission fighter but would also be heavier than GSP by quite a bit.

Just because GSP hasn't been subbed from someones guard in MMA, definitely doesn't mean it can't happen, and Silva got one dangerous guard.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

bellr77 said:


> You know I used to want to see this fight cause I thought it would be good even if GSP didnt really have a chance, now Im not so sure GSP cant take out Anderson, I actually think this is my new favorite "dream" match.


I'm with you. they are by far the two most dominant and exciting fighters... unless machida keeps his thing going


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Flak said:


> Oh i look forward to the fight too. I like Fitch a lot, i just don't think he has the tools (yet) to beat GSP.


I don't either. I always say, its going to be tough to win when your opponent is better than you at your strongest asset in a fight. Fitch's wrestling is overhyped, as he was not that great in his collegiate career. He was taken down numerous times in the Carniero fight by someone with no wrestling background.

GSP has crisper striking and better wrestling. Fitch would lose a Decision, as he's shown how hard it is to finish him.


----------



## royalking87 (Apr 22, 2007)

i would say nobody but maybe fitch


----------



## hollando (Apr 11, 2007)

All_In_GSP said:


> To the ground it would go. If he took Hughes and Koscheck to the ground, it wouldn't make much sense to stand and trade with Swick.


isnt that what i said?

my comments on his reach was sarcasm lol


----------



## 70seven (Mar 5, 2007)

The popular answer seem to be Fitch. I have to tell you I really dont see why so many people think Fitch could stop GSP. I like Fitch, he's a good fighter but I really dont see it. Before GSP fought Matt Hughes, BJ Penn or even Sherk, I looked at these fighters and saw why these guys could pose a threat to GSP, but with Fitch I really dont see it. GSP is just too complete as a fighter. Only fighters I see stopping him are Anderson Silva and BJ Penn. Both are in different weight classes and GSP already defeated BJ Penn, but I still think BJ has the skills to stop GSP. Bj said he would like to hold the LW title and the WW title at the same time, so this match could happen, and GSP could make MW but I dotn think he will move up to fight Silva so this fight probably won't happen.


----------

